# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к издательству "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст" >  Диалектика духовности

## Adri Dharana das

Харе Кришна, уважаемый Виджитатма Прабху!

Много лет уже хочу узнать у ББТ планируется ли выпуск книги Шрилы Прабхупады "Dialectical spiritualism" ? Шрила Прабхупада уделял выпуску этой книги большое внимание. И как правильно перевести ее название на русский - Диалектика духовности?

----------


## vijitatma das

Харе Кришна!
Примите мои поклоны!
Сначала отвечу на вопрос о названии. Традиционно его переводят как "диалектический спиритуализм", и, на мой взгляд, этот термин вполне хорош и не вызовет отторжения у читателя. В этом названии видна отсылка к философии Маркса, которая, как известно, носит название "диалектический материализм". Главный смысл книги - рассказать о духовной философии, которая противостоит всем формам материализма.
Увы, насколько я знаю, права на "Диалектический спиритуализм" не принадлежат ББТ. Книга представляет собой собрание бесед Шрилы Прабхупады и Хаягривы Прабху. Она была подготовлена к изданию самим Хаягривой (который впоследствии был немного в стороне от ИСККОН), и права принадлежали ему и его представителям. Насколько я понимаю, так.
В ББт есть другая аналогичная книга - "Beyond illusion and doubt" (философские беседы Шрилы Прабхупады со Шьямасундарой Прабху). Несколько глав из нее были включены в вышедшую недавно книгу "Веда. Тайны Востока". Мы надеемся вскоре выпустить ее в свет.

----------

